# Hedgie and Hogglet 3 Hour Drive



## Bankai (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi!

Newly registered user and me and my girlfriend have been able to care for our hedgie (Daisy) as well as an unexpected pregnancy with all the helpful posts on this forum, so firstly a huge thank you 👊🏻
As new owners we went through enormous stress as we rescued her from owners that weren't looking after her the way they were supposed to. That was obvious to us even not knowing anything.

So, she had three beautiful baby hoglets and we just found them one day to our surprise and they are now just over two weeks old. Everything has been going really well and she has been a great mom. We have even moved their housing situation recently as an emergency due to the arrival of the little ones. 
We have to do a 3 hour trip (one we unfortunately cannot delay or avoid) and we are very worried about driving with them. We don't have anyone around to look after them that we can trust, especially since we will be there for about two weeks and we would like to watch over them during the processes they will go through in the next few weeks. 
Daisy has taken this journey with us before with no issues whatsoever, but we are afraid now since the new arrivals. 

Basically we cannot avoid taking them with, but would just like to get some reassurance if possible, or some guidance as to how we can make this a smooth trip for everyone. 

Thank you guys in advance. These threads have been of enormous help and we are sure they will still be in our journey with our newly found friend 😊


----------



## Bankai (Feb 8, 2019)

Okay, so no response to this post as of yet?
We've now already traveled with them and everything seems fine. She was even nursing on the way. 

I have a different concern now that the mother is crawling under her fleece blanket onto the wood surface of her cage, whereas the babies are on top of the fleece. She keeps going under the fleece after we put her back with her babies. We have now proceeded to put the babies with her and are nursing, but I'm worried about the temperature of the wood surface itsself where the babies are now on. It's quite hot here and it's summer, but I'm still a little worried.
Please. Some response at least would be appreciated...


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Is the cage the same as at home and does it have a heat setup? We travel 8 hours one way with ours for the holidays. We have a 3 plastic bin connected with tunnels at the farm, a smaller bin for in the truck for the trips , and a 2 bin pen at our other house (her own vacation home). We have identical wheels and bowls at both places. Her house and sleeping blanket travel with her as well as the heat and light timer setup. We have a power converter we use in the truck to run it in route. We try to keep everything the same as possible and she doesn't seem to mind.


----------

